# Hot spot is finally healing - now what?



## mdoats

Rookie's hot spot is finally healing and I'm starting to see a light at the end of the cone. It has scabbed over and he is only trying to scratch it a couple of times a day instead of every minute of the day and night.

My question is, now what? I'm still keeping the cone on him unless he's sitting here with me on the same couch actually touching me.

There's a pretty good coat of Gold Bond powder on there in addition to the scab. Do I wash it? Use Listerine? Leave it completely alone until the scab falls off on its own? Do I continue to apply the Gold Bond? When can I stop worrying that he'll scratch the scab off all over again? How much longer do you think I'll need to keep the cone on him?

I'd really appreciate any advice you can offer.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I think once it is dry you can quit the Gold Bond. Personally I would keep up with the Listerene a couple of times a day just to be sure. When to give up the cone is a judgement call for you.


----------



## mdoats

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think once it is dry you can quit the Gold Bond. Personally I would keep up with the Listerene a couple of times a day just to be sure. When to give up the cone is a judgement call for you.


After what happened the last time I took it off, I may just leave it on him until his fur grows back!! :doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

It is a tough call since it is in such an easily scratchable spot. Hope it heals quick for both your and Rookie's sake.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Nasty one, we just been though four with Chloe, I would keep the cone on until the scab is gone, keep up the Listerine. Chloe actually has a scar from one hot spot on the side of her face from scratching it, we couldn't use the cone due to hot spots on her neck too.


----------



## Maxs Mom

As scabs come off you may need to re-treat too. With Teddi's I just watched it like a hawk. After each scab came off, I treated. I certainly would keep him from being able to scratch it when you can not watch him. They are nasty to get rid of. I am so glad it is healing. 

Ann


----------



## heartofgold

Please keep the cone on him if he can stand it! 

Scout got her first major hot spot on June 19th. It was very similar to your dogs but on both sides of her face. We are still dealing with it, although it's 90% better...finally. We had her almost healed two weeks ago and then her antibiotic ran out and we took the cone off because she was nearly healed up. Within 24 hours she was bleeding and raw again and had to go on another round of meds for 10 days. I never saw her itch once! She did it all during the night. 

I cannot believe how common this is in Goldens! When I took Scout to the vet the second time around there was another GR there with hot spots on his face. The vet said they see several GR's a week during the summer for hot spots.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia's got one too. Started from scatching the shaved area after her ultrasound. It is healing but scabby. I got some Theraderm cream from the vet and she said to take the scabs off and keep her from licking and scatching until the skin is pink under any remaining scabs if that helps you make a decision when to take the cone off. Asia is wearing a tshirt to cover the area but in your case the cone is the only option for your poor baby.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Ugh, just woke up to Jack scratching the hell out of his neck under his chin so bad it's bleeding. He was all over the place yesterday (my sister's house, dog park and handling class) so who knows what critters he picked up. Plus is was about 100 last week and weekend so that may have caused it too. I hope I caught it early enough.


----------



## mdoats

Joanne & Asia said:


> Asia's got one too. Started from scatching the shaved area after her ultrasound. It is healing but scabby. I got some Theraderm cream from the vet and she said to take the scabs off and keep her from licking and scatching until the skin is pink under any remaining scabs if that helps you make a decision when to take the cone off. Asia is wearing a tshirt to cover the area but in your case the cone is the only option for your poor baby.


That's actually very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tucker had a bad one like that once, had to go on prednisone for it, what a mess. I used to dump the gold bond on too, always resulting in a scab and wouldn't you know it would turn back into a bloody mess (thought he was doing OK, no cone, scratched it) Tucker always had a problem with even the mildest of topical ointment/sprays, would make him jump out of his skin. I have mentioned Sulfodene before and I will again, it has worked wonders for him, it seems to sooth and does not bother him at all. He had a hot spot recently (July 10) here are some pic's. (inner thigh)

As found:










After clipping away hair and applying Sulfodene. He did not bother it after application.










The next morning, before applying a _light _dusting of gold bond










11 days later, I did nothing after applying the _light_ coat of gold bond that one time, it just didn't bother him.










Seriously guys, try this stuff, it works. 








http://www.sulfodene.com/medfordogs.htm


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm going to get this today!


----------



## heartofgold

Thanks for posing this! I'm going to stock up!


----------



## RockyandMe

*Listerine?*

I see you guys keep saying you're using listerine on the hot spot is it good after it is scabbed?

I think I got lucky with my guys hot spot. I just came home from a business trip and his play date friend dropped him off. (same person I use when i go out of town really caring girl with a black lab and they are attached to the hip when together. She walks them like 5x a day)

That's why I think this may have been a bug bite, anyway when he came home he had a small sticky area of fur below his ear considering he is 17 months old and always dirty one way or another I really didn't think anything of it, especially since he was happy and hyper as usual and didn't scratch or seem injured. Anyway the next afternoon I went to give him a bath and noticed the area got bigger and it was dried blood! I cleaned out the wound, I thought he was bit and freaked out, and I used this topical spray i got from barkbox a few weeks before. The wound scabbed up by the next morning and i didn't even know what was wrong till I was walking him and a neighbor we know saw it and called it a hot spot right away. The wound is about the size of a half dollar and completely scabbed up but I still don't know what to completely do. I gave him another bath last one was a week ago cause I didn't want to bother the wound and he doesn't bother it at all. When I was washing him I tried to get rid of part of the scab that seemed to be growing out and the scab broke up a little but didn't come off and it seemed puss was underneath. I reused the spray and everything is dried completely. How long does it usually take to heal and come off with hair growing back. I'm a first time golden owner and this is the first time he looked like he was really hurt even though acted like nothing was wrong at all. Sorry for the long post just wanted to get the whole thing in there.


----------

